# Gutting rabbits



## Ogden Archer (Aug 27, 2014)

Do any of you have a more efficient way of gutting rabbits than this?






I tried this out this weekend on a bunch of rabbits and it worked great, unless they were gut shot.

Any better ways of doing it?


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Sorry i don't have anything productive to say about gutting because i don't even bothered shooting rabbits when I'm out quail/chukar hunting because ive been told they can have worms/diseases that can cause humans to become very sick and possibly die. 

Is there any truth to that?


----------



## spacinout (Jul 19, 2014)

No, that isn't entirely true. You should cook them to a safe temperature, for sure. Pigs can carry trichinosis which is why you cook them thoroughly. Although, I think most of the cases in the US these days come from bear meat. Most worms are isolated in the intestinal tract. Rabbits (and other animals) can get Tularemia, you should inspect the liver for spots and an infected animal would normally be acting strange and have external sores anyway. Basically, do your research and cook your meat to 160 degrees when necessary.

I knew a guy who ran rabbits with beagles who "gutted" rabbits that way. 90% of the time it worked well the other 10% of the time it left a crappy mess inside the rabbit. I'm guessing hunting rabbits and squirrels isn't a big thing here in Utah , I used to have a lot of fun as a kid sitting by a grain bin next to the shelter belt with my .22.


----------



## spacinout (Jul 19, 2014)

Check out a couple of these videos, I really like this guy, he's also an accomplished writer.






He also had trichinosis


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

The main problem with rabbits is tularemia. It's a lot more common in jackrabbits than cottontails or snowshoes. The thing to look for is a light colored liver, or white spots on the liver, and use gloves to clean the animals, and bury the ones that have those gross livers. Most likely an animal with tularemia will be really easy to kill because it will be slow and lazy and might be rubbing its face in the dirt. I use nitrile gloves for everything I clean but I'm kind of a germophobe.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I killed 1 rabbit this year and it had more fleas than I ever would have thought possible. I didn't see them at first... picked it up by the rear legs and started carrying it with me... after maybe 50 yards I felt tingling on my arm and looked down to see 15 or so fleas working their way up my arm from its legs. I dropped that sucker right there and started brushing those things off like mad. I carefully looked over my pants and shirt for any that "jumped". Ugh, it was pretty crazy.


-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I've also seen them with fleas. I think every small game animal I've shot probably has fleas. Coyotes are the worst

On a side note the push the guts method is gross. I don't think I'll do that method. I like the meat eaters method better.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Lay the bunny on the ground with the head forward, the feet to the rear, and the stomach on the side that faces you. Step on the gut, the ribs, and the front shoulder. Squat down and grab the rear legs. Stand up. No guts, no mess. Pull the hair off of the backstraps and the rear legs. Done.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Fishrmn said:


> Lay the bunny on the ground with the head forward, the feet to the rear, and the stomach on the side that faces you. Step on the gut, the ribs, and the front shoulder. Squat down and grab the rear legs. Stand up. No guts, no mess. Pull the hair off of the backstraps and the rear legs. Done.
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


I have been doing it that way since a friend's dad showed me how when I was about 8-9. Haven't seen a better way yet.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Fishrmn said:


> Lay the bunny on the ground with the head forward, the feet to the rear, and the stomach on the side that faces you. Step on the gut, the ribs, and the front shoulder. Squat down and grab the rear legs. Stand up. No guts, no mess. Pull the hair off of the backstraps and the rear legs. Done.
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


I have never heard of such a thing. So this method doesn't even require a knife to do this?

Anyone have a video by chance?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I think my neighbor has some rabbits. Give me a few minutes........;-)

No knife needed other than cutting off the back legs at the knee (cutting pliers work better though). I typically do it as soon as I shoot it and throw the meat in small game bag. The fleas never stand a chance with me either if I am hunting in warmish weather.

Good tip Fishrmn.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yup the stomp method works great on cottontails. Think I learned it from Packout.


-DallanC


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I wait for the "R" months to eat a rabbit.


----------

